# Beliebtester Friedfisch



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

Bin ja eher der Spinner/Meeresangler als der Friedfischangler..

Dennoch macht mir auch das Angeln auf Friedfische immer wieder Spaß, teilweise ist man dazu gezwungen durch Schonzeiten etc..

Hab nun mal sinniert, was meine "Lieblingsfriedfische" wären...

Früher gabs noch große Rotaugen im Neckar, die hab ich gerne geangelt für sauer einlegen - ist aber schon seit Jahren vorbei..

Und vom rein anglerischen her finde ich Barben am spannendsten..

Weil sie auch nicht nur ein paar hundert Gramm schwer werden, sondern ein paar Pfund und dann richtig nen Drill abliefern.

Und, weil es so viele verschiedene Methoden gibt, Barben zu fangen..

Für mich also klarer Friedfischliebling:
Barben!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

PS:
OHNE Karpfen natürlich hier ;-)))


----------



## schuppensammler (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin ja eher der Spinner/Meeresangler als der Friedfischer..
> 
> Dennoch macht mir auch das Angeln auf Friedfischer immer wieder Spaß, teilweise ist man dazu gezwungen durch Schonzeiten etc..
> 
> ...




 wie angelt man denn Friedfischer? Mit nem Sixpack Bier?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

dannggeeee - korrigiert - ist halt noch früh...
;-))))


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Mich wunderts, dass du keine Abstimmung draus gemacht hast?
Aber egal, mein Lieblingsfriedfisch ist die Schleie.
Habe schon einige Anstrengungen unternommen um welche in guter Größe zu fangen.
Meine "Sternstunde" brachte mir im Morgengrauen an einem Baggersee, vier Stück, wobei keine unter 45cm war.
Die Größte allerdings 58cm maß und sicher 8/9 Pfd. wog!
Ansonsten unterteile ich Friedfische nur als Köfi, oder Nicht Köfi!!

Jürgen


----------



## schomi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

der zickige, launische, arrogante und clevere Döbel


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ansonsten unterteile ich Friedfische nur als Köfi, oder Nicht Köfi!!
> 
> Jürgen


:q:q:q



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mich wunderts, dass du keine Abstimmung draus gemacht hast?


Weil mich auch gerade die Gründe interessieren (wie bei mir, Rotaugen essen, Barben drillen), die kriegste schlecht in Abstimmungen rein, wenn Du 2 Fakten (Art und warum) abfragen willst..


----------



## Fr33 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Bei mir ist auf Platz 1 def. die Barbe.... 

Ein Kraftpaket unter den Fischen. Sogar mittlere Exemplare bringen Rollen zum kreischen und schwere Feederruten in den Halbkreis.

Leider nicht mehr so zahlreich in den großen Flüssen zu finden wie vor x Jahren noch.

Platz 2 ist bei mir die Schleie. Ein wunderschöner Fisch, der so richtig rumzicken kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Barben von der Kraft her. Von Natur aus schon kräftig und wenn die im Strom kämpfen ist das schon nicht ohne. Meine erste hatte über 70cm und als die an der Rute war hab ich ganz schön blöd geguckt. Rein optisch ist die Schleie aber top oder auch Rotfedern.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Folge Dier Thomas.
Nach meinen "Zufallsfängen" von einigen Barben zwischen 80cm und +90cm und nächtlichen Beobachtungen vom Verhalten der Barbenbrut und Aquariumhaltung bin Ich von Ihnen fasziniert.

Als G.W sollte ich vermutlich eher das Moderlieschen lieben was halt, für ein gutes Aufkommen selbst spät laichender Raubfische steht.
Möglicherweise sollte ich auch die Rotfeder herausstellen.

Aber die Wahrheit ist wohl, das der beliebteste Friedfisch in Deutschland der *Brachse* ist.
Geschätzt und gesucht als Speisefisch, von Anderen als Gewichtsbringend entscheidend betrachtet und unkompliziert was seine Ansprüche betrifft.
Er ist wohl der Speisefisch unter den heimischen Weißfischen die sich selbst erhalten, auch wenn viele Ihn wegen der vielen Gräten nicht essen können.
So unkompliziert das er oft als nervend und Zuviel heraus sollte.
Mir wurde einst gelehrt das man die nicht isst und das es so etwas wie eine Plage sei...
Ich staunte immer das der regional besetzt wird.
Heute weiß ich das Er als Speisefisch geschätzter ist als der Karpfen.
Bei Mir in der Region der Fisch der in Kg wohl am meisten entnommen wird, auch wenn auf Aal und Zander mehr gefischt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Brassen und Rotaugen dürften ja auch die Wett/Hegeangelfische sein..

Kenne aber wenige, die wirklich gezielt Brassen zuum essen fangen - die meisten, ähnlich wie Taxidermist schrieb, "Köfi oder Fischbulette" . Und da ist dann den meisten relativ egal, was durch den Wolf geht..


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Brasse ist auch toll. Bei uns am Kanal gibts einige Angler, die Brassen gezielt fangen. Sind meist die älteren Angler. Der Bestand ist aber nicht mehr so gut wie vor einigen Jahren. An einigen Teichen bei uns sind die sogar geschützt und dürfen nicht entnommen werden


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

naja, wenns nicht mehr so viel gibt, wäre Wettangeln bestandsmäßig sinnvoller als "hegen" und rauskloppen ;-))


----------



## Forelle74 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Größe Rotfedern sind gebraten oder als Steckerlfische sehr lecker. 
Man darf halt nicht sehr empfindlich bei den Gräten sein.
Ich finde sie auch zum fangen sehr interessant weil sie doch recht vorsichtig beissen.
Bei uns meist oberflächennah.
Funktioniert mit kleinen Brotflocken recht gut.
Schleien wären auch sehr Interessant, konnte aber bis jetzt nur zwei kleinere zum Biss überreden.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A510F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Schwierig, wobei ich Rotaugen und Brassen schon favorisiere. Die Vielseitigkeit des Angels auf Friedfische mit diversen Methoden an sehr unterschiedlichen Plätzen, Bedingungen und Jahreszeiten können es sehr spannend machen.

Das Rotauge wird erst mit fallenden Temperaturen in der zweiten Jahreshälfte so richtig interessant. Ab Oktober kann ich Exemplare fangen die ich in verschiedenen Gewässern gar nicht für möglich gehalten hätte. Dafür sieht man sie im späten Frühling, Sommer und jungem Herbst eher weniger. 

Die Brasse ist ein toller Fisch. Es gibt sie fast überall, sie sind nicht sonderlich schwer zu fangen, mit dem richtigen Gerät auch ein feiner Drill. 

Rotaugen lege ich gern Sauer ein, auch mal aus der Pfanne. Wenn ich aber ehrlich bin, passiert das recht selten bis gar nicht, weil ich momentan keine großen Fange.  Im Frühjahr gab es noch ein paar bis 40 cm.

Brassen esse ich wenn nur sehr große in der Pfanne als Fingerfood einmal alle 15 Jahre. Sauer einlegen geht aber auch !

Beides tolle Fische. Die Jagd nach DEM Drill oder dem schwersten Fisch ist mir momentan als Hauptkriterium nicht wichtig.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kenne aber wenige, die wirklich gezielt Brassen zuum essen fangen - die meisten, ähnlich wie Taxidermist schrieb, "Köfi oder Fischbulette" . Und da ist dann den meisten relativ egal, was durch den Wolf geht..


 
 Dann hast Du wohl wenig Kontakt zu deutschen Spät-Einwanderern aus Osteuropa.
 Ihnen geht es oft weniger um die Menge, sondern um den Brachsen als Speisefisch selbst, oft gezielt befischt zu bestimmten Jahreszeiten und Stellen, wo sie besonders gut sind.

 Teilweise nicht ganz unproblematisch, weil es dann vor Ort ähnlich wie beim Hering zu Massenandrang führt.
 z.B in Land oder Naturschutzgebieten nicht ganz unproblematisch, selbst wenn Alle sich vernünftig verhalten.
 Da ist das Ufer dann zertreten, wenn dort länger Tag und Nacht gefischt wird und die Wege sind zugeparkt.
 Alles legitim aber eben nicht unkompliziert weil nicht zu übersehen.
 Massenentnahme oder Müll können da aber regional noch als Problem hinzukommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Schleien und Karauschen.

Weil sie nicht einfach regelmäßig zu fangen sind in guten Größen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Brassen und Rotaugen sind ganz klar vorn! Nicht als Köfi (da zwar auch, aber anderer Einsatzzweck ) sondern für die Küche. Und egal ist es mir zumindest  nicht, was durch den Wolf geht, um zur Fischfrikadelle zu werden!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> Schleien und Karauschen.
> 
> Weil sie nicht einfach regelmäßig zu fangen sind in guten Größen.|kopfkrat



.....und Karauschen meist Giebel sind, oder ? 
;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und Karauschen meist Giebel sind, oder ?
> ;-)))




Bei manchen schon.:q:m

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320517


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Giebel und Karausche hätt ich auch noch nie gegessen - wären also für mich eh nur erst mal reine Angelfische...


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Rapfen, der Drill ist immer wieder sensationell. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

naja nu - der zählt, auch wenn Weissfisch, für mich klar zu Räubern!


----------



## Mozartkugel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

genau, offiziell kein Raubfisch |supergri https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rapfen


----------



## warenandi (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .....und Karauschen meist Giebel sind, oder ?
> ;-)))



Das wären dann die sogenannten Kariebel...:q

Für mich ganz klar und ohne Einschränkung die Schleie!


----------



## fishhawk (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Hallo,

mein Lieblingsfisch ist eindeutig die Schleie. Finde ich optisch sehr ansprechend und kann auch anglerisch durchaus anspruchsvoll sein.

Leider sind die Bestände in den meisten Gewässern in unserer Gegend extrem rückläufig, in den Fließgewässern bis weit über 90% Schwund.

Aber für ne schöne Tinka nehme ich auch Anfahrten von 100 -150 km in Kauf. In manchen Baggerseen halten sie sich noch.

Nummer 2 ist dann die Barbe. 

Leider auch hier deutlich schlechtere Fänge, seit ein Landschaftsarchitekt den Fluss "bearbeitet" hat. Nicht alles, was Spaziergänger etc. freut, ist auch für Barbenangler positiv.

Nummer 3 ist dann die Rotfeder. Sieht m.E. auch toll aus und spricht auf verschiedenste Angelmethoden an, sogar auf Fliege.



> Giebel und Karausche hätt ich auch noch nie gegessen - wären also für mich eh nur erst mal reine Angelfische...



Also die Spätaussiedler hier sind ganz wild drauf. Die Fische kann man sogar in entsprechneden Läden käuflich erwerben. Die werden ausgenommen, aufgeklappt, eingesalzen und getrocknet angeboten. 

Wie sie dann verzehrfertig gemacht werden, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Um echte Karauschen wäre es aber schade. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, hatte aber ein schwarzes Bauchfell.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Rotfeder und Aland (noch gar nicht aufgetaucht) fehlt mir genügend Erfahrung..


----------



## hensev (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Ich kann einen Lieblings-Friedfisch garnicht bennen. Das ändert sich je nach Jahreszeit und eingener Laune bei mir. 
Im Frühjahr gehe ich auch schon mal gerne gezielt auf Brassen. Später im Sommer dann zum beispiel auf große Rotfedern, die an der Bolo im Kanal auch ne Menge spaß machen. Im Herbst und Winter gibs dann mal ne Döbeljagt. Daher benagel ich quasi alle Friedfische gerne..


----------



## Tom Bombadil (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



hensev schrieb:


> Daher benagel ich quasi alle Friedfische gerne..



Meinen Vote für's Boardferkel des Monats hast Du! #6

Zum Thema: Für mich ganz klar die Tinka.

/tom


----------



## HinnerkThun (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Mich wunderts, dass du keine Abstimmung draus gemacht hast?
> Aber egal, mein Lieblingsfriedfisch ist die Schleie.
> Habe schon einige Anstrengungen unternommen um welche in guter Größe zu fangen.
> Meine "Sternstunde" brachte mir im Morgengrauen an einem Baggersee, vier Stück, wobei keine unter 45cm war.
> ...




genau meine meinung
#6


----------



## Waller Michel (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Also ich möchte hier auch mal mit voten ,mein Lieblings Friedfisch is auf jeden Fall die Barbe gefolgt vom Karpfen, beides Fische die wirklich Spaß machen können an der Rute, allerdings bin ich auch weniger der Kochtopfangler , beide von mir genannte Fischarten können recht groß und kräftig werden,  an der passenden Rute kommt nicht selten ein riesiger Spaß auf. 

LG Michael


----------



## bacalo (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Ende der 60iger haben mich die kapitalen Nasen, meine hier die ü50iger, öfters zum Narren gehalten haben. Neben der ausdauernden Kraft sei auch der Geschmack erwähnt. Daher möchte ich diesen sehr interessanten Friedfische hervorheben. Erfreulicherweise nimmt der Bestand hier am Main wieder spürbar zu. Wenn ein Schwarm Nasen am Futterplatz steht, können diese mit ihrem Genuckel einen Feederangler extrem nerven, ähnlich wie das wählerische bzw. zögerliche Anpacken der Schleie. Wenn allerdings die Made/Caster mit einem kleinen Algenstück (-faden) "garniert" wird, macht eine gut zweipfundige Nase herrlich Dampf und erinnert mich mit ihrem bocken an einem sehr guten Barsch.
Mitunter folgen auch Barben dem Schwarm.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Ich hab sie alle gern ,wenn die Größe stimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

möglichst kleine oder möglichst große??
;-))))


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> möglichst kleine oder möglichst große??
> ;-))))



Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen das Groß selbstverständlich ist.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

:q:q:q


----------



## Brachsenfan (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Lieblingsfriedfische, mal überlegen.

Ganz klar ist der Brachsen ziemlich mit vorn dabei.
Aber auch die Schleie, allein schon wegen ihrer Schönheit.
Das Gleiche gilt für die Rotfeder.
Der Grasfisch ist wegen seiner explosiven Kampfkraft her recht attraktiv für uns Angler. Deshalb macht mir diese Fischart auch recht viel Spaß.
Mehr kann ich da jetzt auch nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Mein Lieblingsfisch ist eindeutig der Aitel und das schon seit meiner Jugend,
dicht gefolgt von Barbe, Nase und Frauennerfling.
Leider lassen die Fänge bei den Nasen von Jahr zu Jahr nach und die Bestände der Frauenfische normalisieren sich wider. Es ist immer interessant die genauen Standplätze der Fische ausfindig zu machen.

Im Grunde freue ich mich aber über jeden Friedfisch der gelandet wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Ist aber schon interessant, wie das alles quer durchs Artenspektrum geht inzwischen!

 Angler sind doch recht unterschiedlich und keine homogene Gruppe - mein Reden immer ;-)))


----------



## boot (13. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Schleien, Brassen, Döbel, und zur guter letzt Rotauge Rotfeder. 

Sind alle gut für die Pfanne.


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Eindeutig der Grafisch aufgrund des Drills. Die Kraft und die Gewalt sind unbeschreiblich.
Von kulinarischen her gibt es nix über gesalzene und getrocknete Rotaugen auf russische Art


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Döbel kommt eigentlich fast ein wenig wenig vor - in der Presse wird er oft ja als "der " Fisch für Friedfischer beschrieben, schwierig zu fangen etc..

Kam hier die Barbe doch deutlich besser weg, oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## CKeins (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Bis vor einigen Wochen hätte ich noch ohne Zögern laut "Schleie" gerufen...allerdings bin ich da gerade nicht mehr so sicher. Grundsätzlich bin ich ein großer Freund der Angelei in den typischen Hecht-Schleien-Gewässern - also kleinere Seen bis Tümpel. Hier wusel ich mich dann gern mit leichtem Gepäck und sensibler, kurzer Rute zu den Tinca-Plätzen durch. 

Kürzlich kam es aber durch das Zusammenspiel von Wind, Problemen mit der Standard-Rute und einigem anderen dazu, dass ich mal wieder etwas rumprobierte. Und seitdem ist eine neue Passion hinzugekommen: Außen eine etwas luftigere Stelle suchen und dann mit der langen Stippe auf die Jagd nach großen Karauschen und Giebeln. Hatte da nun an der 7-Meter-Rute mit sehr feinem Zeug vorn dran schon mehrere dieser Fische im Gardemaß zwischen 30 und 40 Zentimetern. Und das in kleinen Gewässern, über die andere oft nur wegen des Krauts und so schimpfen. Das macht schon irre Spaß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

hört sich auch spannend an!


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Auf jeden Fall 

Ich fische gerne auf Döbel, aber die Zickigkeit der Kollegen kann einem schon schwer auf den Sack geben. Fehlbiss auf Fehlbiss auf Würmer gehabt (immer vom Haken stibitzt) bis ich dann den Wurm ganz aufs vorfach aufgezogen hatte, damit einen 42er Döbel überlistet und dann fingen seine Kollegen an, den Wurm vom vorfach Stückchenweise abzurupfen... Ich glaube nur Schleien sind ähnlich raffetückisch


----------



## Maifliege (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Rotfeder mit Fliege vom Boot aufm See, geiles Zeug weil schwierig...


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

mit Boot ist ja noch komfortabel - Wathose oder Luftmatratze ;-))
DA hätt ich aber gerne mehr nähere Infos welche Fliegen und wie servieren...


----------



## rippi (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> ....
> Von kulinarischen her gibt es nix über gesalzene und getrocknete Rotaugen auf russische Art


Hast du auch ein Rezept für eine Salzmischung durch die Clostridien getötet werden? Und wenn ja würdest du es uns mittteilen?


----------



## Kochtopf (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



rippi schrieb:


> Hast du auch ein Rezept für eine Salzmischung durch die Clostridien getötet werden? Und wenn ja würdest du es uns mittteilen?



Bin kein lebensmittelchemiker aber so habe ich es von meinem Onkel gelernt: ausgenommenen Weißfisch in salzlake einlegen (300 gr Salz  [am besten Jodfrei] je l abgekochtes Wasser) und 72 Stunden ziehen lassen. Dann in einem fliegengitterkorb ohne wandberührung an einem schattigen und luftigen Plätzchen aufhängen und gucken wann sie die richtige Konsistenz haben. Dann Bier, Salzgurken und Fisch zusammen mit lieben  Menschen teilen


----------



## Doerk71 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Ich bin hauptsächlich mit der Spinnangel unterwegs. Ab und zu zieht es mich dann aber doch ganz nostalgisch wie in den Jugendjahren mit der Stippe oder Matchrute am frühen Morgen oder zum Sonnenuntergang an einen ruhigen Teich. 

 Barben gibt's da nicht, für Schleien hat's noch nicht gereicht (zu selten und zu kurz) und so freue ich mich am meisten über die Kampfstärke und Schönheit einer feisten Rotfeder!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Prinzipiell alles was als KöFi taugt und dafür erlaubt ist.

Beim Feedern in der Elbe sind fette Brassen halt angesagt.
Wenn es an die kleinere Ohre geht freu ich mich auch sehr über dicke Döbel oder Aland...gibt tolle Frikadellen von.
Ne Barbe wäre noch nen Wunschfisch auf meiner Liste, gibt es nur hier nicht.


----------



## phirania (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Stichlinge,die kämpfen so richtig hart im Drill....|rolleyes


----------



## rippi (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



phirania schrieb:


> Stichlinge,die kämpfen so richtig hart im Drill....|rolleyes


Oh oh uh! Stichlinge sind ja Barschartige, ob man das noch als Friedfische bezeichnen kann?


----------



## thanatos (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Beim Friedfisch angeln geht es ja in der Regel bei mir nicht um den Kochtopf und es macht eben genau so viel Spaß wie Karpfenangeln
 einen großen Brassen oder ein kapitales Rotauge mit feinstem Zeug 
 dem Wasser zu entnehmen. Für die Katzen und Hühner mal ab und zu ein anderer " Leckerbissen ".
 Ansonsten die Schleie ,da angle ich dann aber schon 20/16


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



thanatos schrieb:


> da angle ich dann aber schon 20/16



???
An 20 Tagen 16 Stunden, oder was bedeutet das?


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Ich vermute mal: 0,20er Hauptschnur, 0,16er Vorfach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh!!!!! 
nciht dran gedacht, zu früh am Morgen - danke..


----------



## Eff (3. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Bis vor kurzem wäre die Karausche mein hier genannter Lieblingsfriedfisch gewesen. Optisch ein wunderschöner Fisch, kampfstark, und nicht immer leicht zu überlisten. 

Zuletzt hat sich allerdings das Rotauge zu meinem Lieblingsfisch gemausert. 

Dieser Fisch zeichnet sich nicht nur durch seine extreme Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber schwierigen Gewässerbedingungen aus, sondern ein besonderes Exemplar hat es geschafft mich sehr zu überraschen. Als ich neulich mit Tauwürmern zum Barschzupfen unterwegs war, ruckte es plötzlich beachtlich an der Pose. Ich schlug an, ein guter Widerstand äußerte sich an der leichten Rute. Zunächst ging ich von einem Barsch aus, der locker meinen PB hätte knacken sollen (38 cm, ich weiß, ist nicht viel, aber viel größere gibt's hier nicht). Nach einem kurzen Drill blitzte es silbern an der Wasseroberfläche, kurz darauf lag ein Prachtexemplar von Rotauge im Kescher. Der Kollege maß 43cm, den Tauwurm hatte er sich reingejodelt wie eine leckere Spaghetti in der Miracoli Werbung


----------



## Minimax (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Ah, das Rotauge,

 die bescheidene Plötze. Wenn alle anderen einen im Stich lassen, auf das gute, freundliche Rotauge ist Verlass. Wer wurde nicht schon von einer kleinen Plötze vorm Schneidern bewahrt. Fürchterliche Herbsttage, mit Graupelschauern, Hängern, abgefrorenen Fingern, und kein Zupfer oder Nibbeln
 weit und breit. Und dann erbarmt sich doch noch eine Plötze
 und beweist das doch noch Fisch im Wasser ist, und das die
 letzten Stunden Eishölle es doch wert waren!
 Keine Zicken wie die Barsche, keine Aufgeber wie die Brassen, im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten wehrt sich die Plötze
 tapfer. Und die grossen sind gewiefte Hunde.

 Darum Jungs, lobt die Plötze!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYcFVc4lq7c

 Herzlich,
 Minimax


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Aus optischen Gründen die Schleie. Wegen der Fischerei der Döbel. Und aus kulinarischer Sicht das Rotauge und die Mairenke zum Fischpflanzerl vermählt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Mairenken - siehste, es gibt doch Fische, die ich nicht gefangen habe..

Hab ich gestern was in einer Sendung über Chiemsee gesehen, wie Enten sich beim ablaichen im Flachwasser von "Mairenkenkaviar" ernähren.

Wie fängt man die??


----------



## oberfranke (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mairenken - siehste, es gibt doch Fische, die ich nicht gefangen habe..
> 
> Hab ich gestern was in einer Sendung über Chiemsee gesehen, wie Enten sich beim ablaichen im Flachwasser von "Mairenkenkaviar" ernähren.
> 
> Wie fängt man die??



Die Enten am besten mit Brot, Mais oder Schrot. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

mööööönsch - die Mairenken ;-)))))))))


----------



## Andal (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mairenken ... Chiemsee ... Wie fängt man die??



Dort am besten im Auslaufbereich des See bei Seebruck, oberhalb der Alzbrücke mit ganz einfachen Grundmontagen, einem Maiskorn... am besten im Juni, wenn man denn noch irgendwie ans Wasser ran kommt. Früher durften man Abends auf die Seglerstege. Das wurde aber, so weit ich weiß, wegen Sauerei verboten.

Mairenken haben ein an den Hering erinnerndes Aroma und ähnliche Formate.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*



Andal schrieb:


> Mairenken haben ein an den Hering erinnerndes Aroma und ähnliche Formate.


Da kriegt der Koch schon morgends Kohldampf - danke..
:q:q


----------



## Mikesch (5. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Der Mairenkenbestand ist leider ziemlich zusammengebrochen seit du dich in Südschweden angesiedelt  hast, Andal. Die Laichzüge in der Alz wurden von schwarzen Fluggeschwadern leider fast aufgerieben. 
Aber im Hafen ist das Angeln nicht verboten.


----------



## Roach05 (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

Schwierig, aber wenn ich mich entscheiden, muss dann der Döbel.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## exil-dithschi (7. Juli 2017)

*AW: Beliebtester Friedfisch*

hmmm, als ich noch an der sieg geangelt hab´eindeutig die barbe.
hier oben hab´ ich das rotauge neu entdeckt, also die ü30er.


----------

